# Odd fears (wind,balloons, the road, etc)??



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you consulted a professional like a dog behaviorist?

Lucky hated hot air balloons, blimps, water towers, and regular balloons. They scared him. As a puppy when put up the shade one day and their was a pumpkin looking hot air balloon in the yard which freaked him out. In the summer it was a much bigger problem than the rest of the year. I never formally dealt with it though. He could be distracted from them until they had a wooshing sound. I would say it was a mild to moderate reaction.

It sounds like her girl is having severe reactions. I would speak with a professional.

Good luck to you and Sandy. Love the name.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

If you do research on here you will find out alot of goldens go thru this fear period. It is normal for alot of goldens. My Wyatt had the same reaction to balloons, road noise, skateboards, strollers, bikes, umbrellas etc. What worked for us was repetition and patience. I would introduce these scary things to him over and over until he realized they were not the big bad boogy men. 

My Cody was not afraid of any of these things however he was afraid of wind, thunder and fireworks until the day he died.
I don't see the need for a behaviorist.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Iam not sure how to deal with the wind but with other things that scare her the best things to do is to introduce them to her in stages. She is scared of the road..walk towards the road and before she gets to the point of sitting an d not moving you stop sit down and just chill there for abit. Once she is ignoring the road in front of her get up and go back the way you came. The next day or later in the day do the same thing once she is comfortable with that spot move a little closer a few ft. Do this all over again. Yes it is time comsuming but in the end she will get better. I have tried this approach with several dogs. 
With the balloons I would go to a party store ask the owner if they could just walk outside with a balloon and then go back inside if they wont help you get a friend to help you out. You could also get balloons that you blow up show her the flat balloon and then start out by blowing up the balloon only a few puffs. Show it to her. If she is scared release the air. Let her sniff this strnage thing. keep doing this after awhile she will accept that balloon.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I assume you got Sandy as a 8wk old pup back in July? If so she could be going through the second fear stage. Search the forum for that or fear imprint period.

Never coddle them when they show fear, it will backfire big time.

I adopted a 8 year old girl that was fearful of many things. The biggest one was the wind. Not outside, but while being inside. I posted about it and a forum member sent me a Thundershirt and it helped a lot. What has helped also was deciding to this scary noise a name. I called it Wendy (Windy) So when she got fearful I told here Windy was outside in a happy voice. We would go out and play with Windy. I would point out the blowing leaves, the swaying branches and say Windy.

I made Windy a happy thing. Windy is not the monster outside. She still bothered sometimes when 35+ knots or more, but has come a long way with her worst issue. I made that scary thing fun, a complete 180 of fear.

The helium filled balloons I brought in the house one day scared her. I let them hang around for a day. A few times in the following days I would nudge them around, paying no attention to her. Very soon she got curious about these lighter than air things. Then I started playing with them, I took it slow. She is fine with them now. Bats them around herself.

She lived outside, never in a house. She had learned to deal with the scary doors, curtains, refrigerator, etc. Then outside in the big world, bicycles, horses, airplanes, riding in a canoe etc. So many things she has overcome. She is a completely different dog now, didn't happen overnight.

I admit I never had a dog fearful of loud noises. Thunder, gunfire, air horn, they could care less. But if I did I would act like those loud noises were the best thing that ever happened to me.

I am not a behaviorist or trainer, just use common sense. Keep it positive, never reward fear.

BTW, welcome  Post some pics of your Sandy, we love pictures


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a great resource for helping your dog get over their fears the correct way:

Amazon.com: The Cautious Canine-How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears (9781891767005): Patricia B. McConnell: Books


I know how difficult this issue is. Chance is very a very cautious dog and this book really helped. Good luck with her.


----------



## Sandydog&Alliecat (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you! It's really surprising how many things she finds scary. After yesterday finding that she had relieved herself in the basement since she was too scared to go out in the wind, my son was asking if we should find a different home for her. I, of course, am far from giving up! Your words of wisdom are very helpful.


----------

